# Centruroides sculpturatus care



## hpimichael02 (Jul 17, 2011)

so ive decided to go with this specices, but ive googled adn searched on here and tehy dont seem to be very popluar and not allot of info on them like the emperor's... does anyone have a detailed caresheet for these guys? i most confused about substrate and humidity. 

has anyone delat with gromgrom on these forums when buying SPP.??


----------



## 49ers (Jul 17, 2011)

I seem some of his videos on youtube, but I hear these guys venom will $#$$ you up.


----------



## leiurusSaleen (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.care-sheet.com/index/Centruroides_sculpturatus

This is the only detailed 1 I've come across. The only thing I disagree with is they say you need atleast a 10 glln. tank but I keep a few specimens in a smaller setup and everything is fine. Hope this helps.
Good Luck


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this your first scorpion michael?


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep them fairly warm if you wish to breed them especially, around 80-90. I house mine on a substrate of 50/50 sand and peat. Adults will eat large crickets easy. Babies can eat prey items their own size or slightly larger. I water mine about once a week by putting water in a lid from a milk bottle and let it dry out completly. I also spray water on the sides and soil during watering. They are pretty communal. You could house 30 in a ten gallon tank, maybe more if you had enough hides. THeir venom is pretty bad but no one has died since the late 1960s. Supper cool species.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hpimichael02 (Jul 17, 2011)

yes it is but not my first with inverts or reptiles. but there will be no handling what so ever if there is then it will be with utencils for my safety. i have a massive tank so size wont be a problem and i have all kinds of different lights from LED to T12 light to T5 HO to metal hilide systems and all kinds of heating elements so lighting/ heating no isssue- i know lights dont matter but i want to replicate natural enviorment


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 17, 2011)

You'll like these.  They are awesome scorpions.  Also remember that accidents can happen during maintenance. Be careful with your hands when passing or lifting bark.  They love to hang on the underside.


----------



## 49ers (Jul 17, 2011)

They're not a burrowing specie are they?
If they are, how deep do they burrow??


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 17, 2011)

They don't burrow.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 17, 2011)

What John said. 

1. I use 70/30 sand/cocofiber
2. leaning bark. they're bark scorpions, they love bark
3. offer a waterdish. Fill it once or twice a week for adults. Despite what other people say, desert scorpions do drink, and will alot if given the chance. Just dont let humidity build up and you wont see mycosis. 
4. Communal at all sizes, but will cannibalize during molts. Offering alot of prey items can decrease this chance. 
5. I've handled one before. No different from C. gracilis; calm and docile. (This was a WC specimen too, and not suggesting you do this. This one was about to fall and i used my hand for it to walk on.)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## shining (Jul 17, 2011)

gromgrom covered all of it.

from my short experience with this species they are quite hesitant to sting opting to run in the other direction of the disturbance or intruder.
i found  a baby crawling on me during maintenance(climbed up the hemostats when i was moving bark),it does happen just be aware. they are fast and do pack some strong venom and if your not ocd id be ocd about using every possible precaution as you dont want an escapee meeting with your dog or cat if you have them.

they are really active come nightfall and very interesting to watch.
when you get yours take care and enjoy.


----------



## hpimichael02 (Jul 17, 2011)

So I've been reading all the posts here and people are saying that a 20L is a large enclosure, I'm kinda worried about putting them into a 150g tall tank with tons of floor space and even more tons of climbing space, will this make it hard for the to find food ?? I've estimated the area floor space in inches that totals in 1,152 square inches, that's 115 square inches per scorpion, that's just floor space ,


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 17, 2011)

It definitely won't make it easier, but if you really think about it shouldn't matter too much.  In nature they have millions upon millions of inches of floor space.  I'd just dump in three or four small feeders per scorp.  They'll find them, and with that much room I doubt the excess feeders will bother them.

With a 150g tank you can build yourself a legendary colony of these amazing scorps!  I think this project is awesome.  :worship:


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 17, 2011)

hpimichael02 said:


> So I've been reading all the posts here and people are saying that a 20L is a large enclosure, I'm kinda worried about putting them into a 150g tall tank with tons of floor space and even more tons of climbing space, will this make it hard for the to find food ?? I've estimated the area floor space in inches that totals in 1,152 square inches, that's 115 square inches per scorpion, that's just floor space ,


thats too much space just for a few. maybe for a colony of 80+ adults like purpleorange8 has


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 17, 2011)

How many are you getting?


----------



## hpimichael02 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm starting with 10 3i's when they get situated then I'll get 10 more then they can colonize


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd keep them separately until they reach adulthood.  A freshly molted scorpion easily becomes lunch for a tank mate in a communal setup.


----------



## hpimichael02 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know they go through 6-10 molts in lifetime, so what defines them as adults? The 4i stage?


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe this species reaches maturity at the seventh instar, so six total molts.  If you get 3i's then three molts in your care.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jul 18, 2011)

why not just buy like 5 gravid C.sculptaratus's from purple and just let it happen. With that much space you wont get much cannibalism. just leave a few prekilled crickets in certain popular spots for groups. Should be an amazing project


----------



## hpimichael02 (Jul 18, 2011)

Why can't I do both?? Does anyone have a link to his /her sale area


----------



## shining (Jul 18, 2011)

its the street!!!!
you could do both.but you always run the risk of cannibalism keeping communally even if they are matured but more likely to happen during the molting with the young.
sorry i dont know of this purple they speak of.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 18, 2011)

shining said:


> its the street!!!!
> you could do both.but you always run the risk of cannibalism keeping communally even if they are matured but more likely to happen during the molting with the young.
> sorry i dont know of this purple they speak of.


when feeding once a week, i've never seen fights or cannibalism from mature specimens. In fact, funny thing is, during feeding, they sometimes mistake each other for the prey  so keep a watch.


----------



## shining (Jul 20, 2011)

ive never heard of them doing it either just saying there is always a chance that there is a hannibal lecter roaming the viv.


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Apr 8, 2016)

shining said:


> gromgrom covered all of it.
> 
> from my short experience with this species they are quite hesitant to sting opting to run in the other direction of the disturbance or intruder.
> i found  a baby crawling on me during maintenance(climbed up the hemostats when i was moving bark),it does happen just be aware. they are fast and do pack some strong venom and if your not ocd id be ocd about using every possible precaution as you dont want an escapee meeting with your dog or cat if you have them.
> ...


Actually my old cats ate them all the time, the venom doesn't seem to affect them much at all dogs on the othe hand I'm not sure about.


----------



## Dovey (Aug 31, 2016)

I've been stung by this species moving rocks in my garden. Other scorps are like bee stings, this was more like a hornet sting with a bit of electric shock thrown in for variety. And I felt just a little off and wonky for the rest of the day. Used it as an excuse to cancel rehearsal and watch Netflix that night. That's all I experienced in my case. I've suffered far more and lasting damage from dog and cat bites - and don't even get me started on what breaking up rat fights has done to my hands! With scorpions, caution, yes, but fear? Pshaw!


----------



## Dovey (Aug 31, 2016)

Our dogs have unfortunately learned to curl back their lips and chomp with their teeth without getting stung. Bleh. I bet they taste like chicken.


----------

